# imac G3 froze won't power up



## sljens (Feb 14, 2005)

Help! I borrowed my sister's imac since my pc has a trojan that hijacked my web browser that I can't seem to get rid of, and now I've messed up her computer, too! I was downloading an adobe reader when I received a phone call and was disconnected. Everything froze. I tried quitting programs, shut down using the display button. Then I couldn't get the computer to come back on. I unplugged it, waited, replugged. nothing. I changed outlets, because there was no sound, no hum, nothing. I logged onto Apple forum w/my infected pc, and then tried the paper clip in the reset button, Holding Shift while powering, space bar and power. NOTHING! Can anyone help me? I don't want my sister to think I'm a loser and I really can't afford a repair shop! This is an old computer given to her by her boss; she just got it, and she has no manuals or any of the original disks.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

sljens said:


> Help! I borrowed my sister's imac since my pc has a trojan that hijacked my web browser that I can't seem to get rid of, and now I've messed up her computer, too! I was downloading an adobe reader when I received a phone call and was disconnected. Everything froze. I tried quitting programs, shut down using the display button. Then I couldn't get the computer to come back on. I unplugged it, waited, replugged. nothing. I changed outlets, because there was no sound, no hum, nothing. I logged onto Apple forum w/my infected pc, and then tried the paper clip in the reset button, Holding Shift while powering, space bar and power. NOTHING! Can anyone help me? I don't want my sister to think I'm a loser and I really can't afford a repair shop! This is an old computer given to her by her boss; she just got it, and she has no manuals or any of the original disks.


Try unplugging every peripheral, the modem and the power cord. Only plug in the power cord and restart while holding down the Shift Key.

Are you using OS9 or OSX? Can you get either system on a CD?


----------

